# Skylines in Europe (Mainland)



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Not sure if it's been discussed before, but here's my question:

I've been interested in a Skyline for ages now, and seeing nice R33s for 15-20k, this is getting 'feasible'...

The problem is, hardly any skylines are present in mainland europe. This also means, no dealers who even know what it is, let alone service it properly...

So my question is basically: What does it take to get a skyline on the road in mainland Europe (Belgium to be exact), and where can i go for service?

Furthermore: I've seen ads for all kinds of skylines, and i'm not sure which ones are the 'real deal' I take it everything that says GT-R (preferably with some VSPEC behind it) is good? But which is what?

The only place i ever see skylines is at the Nürburgring (Nordschleife).

Any help and/or advice greatly appreciated


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

a few people on this board have purchased a Skyline in England and then shipped to the main land, a good person to contact would be prospec motorsports they can help you find and answer all your questions about Maintinance, and of the car it self. 

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk


About servicing the car well,, join the club most dealers here dont even know what it is until they saw a nissan Badge at the back then told me this car was made in America and thats why they dont have it in their database ,,, I basicaly told them the hell with your data base BS... 

So does this make servicing the car alittle more difficult I would say No, if you dedicate a little extra time more than your average sports car you will find out that Oil Filters, pads, lubrication, oil Changes are performed quite easily.. Oil Filters are same as a lot of the nissan Manufacturers you will find their oil part number somewhere in this Site.

About your Question of a Vspec or non Vspec... well any one of em will do they are more or less the same.. with the Vspec having some extra options like Advance ATTESA AWD system,,, lower ride, Under Spoilers front and rear ,, but its a little heavier.

prospec site will help you identify the differences between these cars at any model 32, 33 , or a 34.. and try not to get too confused with a lot of them Specs


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks... Will look around some more for gathering specs and such... 

Anyone able to provide more information on how to get them registered? Any owners from the mainland here?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A member of the forum managed to register his R34 GTR in Belgium a few years ago. He doesn't post here anymore so I really have no idea who you should contact. Anyway...you know it can be done so thats a starting point


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I think i know where that one went. Purple one with about 550BHP, if i remember ok?

That's the only GT-R i know ever to be registered in BE. Looking at GT-R33 myself. Probably should be feasible, but always best to know everything before i even start looking for the right car...

any more info?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, there are a few Skylines in Scandinavia aswell. Probably more of them up here then in the rest of Europe if I'm not mistaken. I *Denmark* Kim Hansen (on this forum) has got a white R33 GT-R. Just got it in and hopefully it's registered by now(?)

And in *Sweden* we've got got Bobban (on this forum); R32 GT-R, iamthomas (on this forum) has got a black R33 on the way from Japan and a few other guys that don't post here: a silver R32 GT-R, a gunmetal grey R32 GTS-T and a black R33 GTS-T Type M. Oh yes, and a black LHD R33 GT-R aswell. There are a few more on the way but I can't tell you who they belong to at the moment, sorry.

Then we have a dark blue R33 GT-R in *Norway* that wasn't registered last year, have no idea about the status now. Maybe Bert on this forum know more? There are a few more there that I've heard of but I have no more info on them.

In *Finland* there's around 4-5 of them. We've got Henri (don't remember his nick) on this forum that owns a gunmetal grey LHD R32 GT-R. And there's a red LHD R33 GT-R for sale now. It's a guy on this forum that owns it, can't remember his nick though. Olli, make yourself heard! 

I think that's about it really. Not to shabby considering we have to sit on the wrong side and drive.  Going in reverse at the Drive-thru at McD aint that funny...  

/Perra


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Left hand drive... Heard a few times that was a nye on impossible with the GT-R ? So it can be done then? Would only go for one of those if the price was REALLY right 

I think driving backwards through the gates at the Nürburgring, or to enter/exit a parking garage is quite fun  

So how does it work with the lights and such? (RHD cars have projectors that go the wrong way, no?)

Thanks

S


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Simon, I think your best bet on help with registering one is asking Somberg. He is from the Netherlands (like I am) and has experience in getting one registered in Holland.
I think the proces of registering in Belgium is not to different from ours.

Your lights will have to be modified, you will not get the car registered with RHD lights because you will blind all upcomming traffic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

so that was the problem two week ends back when we drove down for the Ring 24 hr race! I thought the on coming traffic was just being rather friendly and waving when I had my lights on!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi Richie,

I think i know Somberg (Ali-Jas?). Been sending e-mails with him, as i got to know him at 8200rpm.com

EDIT: BTW, he told me to ask around here LOL


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> *Hi Richie,
> 
> I think i know Somberg (Ali-Jas?). Been sending e-mails with him, as i got to know him at 8200rpm.com
> 
> EDIT: BTW, he told me to ask around here LOL *


Yes, we are talking about the same guy.
LOL, he is the most knowledgable person concerning Skylines on the mainland I know of.
I know troodos (sp?) trading in Belgium had a blue R34 for sale last year. That may be worth a shot.


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Perra said:


> *Then we have a dark blue R33 GT-R in Norway that wasn't registered last year, have no idea about the status now. Maybe Bert on this forum know more? There are a few more there that I've heard of but I have no more info on them.*


the last i heard, was that they weren't allowed to register it.. something about it being tuned, they measured the CO2 value i believe.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Richie said:


> *Yes, we are talking about the same guy.
> LOL, he is the most knowledgable person concerning Skylines on the mainland I know of.
> I know troodos (sp?) trading in Belgium had a blue R34 for sale last year. That may be worth a shot. *


I think Troodos had a purple one, only saw (rather bad) photos though... I mentioned it above

I was definately going to call Troodos, the boss there knows a lot about importing, especially regarding Mitsubishi EVO's. He can definately help out, and i would turn to him regarding regular maintenance, most likely...

Thanks everyone, for your input so far... 

So how / where do i get all the conversion bits for the mainland (lights and such)


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

SimonSays said:


> *So how / where do i get all the conversion bits for the mainland (lights and such) *


I don't think there is a "kit" for the lights. It will have to be a custom job.

Veel succes

Keep me posted.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Won't be a short term project, unless certain business deals work out really well  

How did other owners (that whole list above) tackle the ligths issue?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Simonsays

To have Skyline approved outside off the UK can be a nightmare, but it depends on, where in Europe You live. Here in Denmark it's VERY expensive, and very difficult.
In Sweden, on the other hand, it's quite easy, as Perra can confirm.

Some people say, that if the cars is approved in one EC country, it will automaticly bee approved in all EC countries. 

THIS IS NOT TRUE !!!!!!

Some countries will accept the British SVA test, and some countries will not. You'll have to contact the authorities in Your country to find an answer to this. 

The German TÜV approval could be the way to go for You, but i'm not sure about this.

I think there is a guy called 'Skylinning' on this forum. He's from Germany, and drives a R33 GT-R. 
You could try and ask him.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I remember that when my friend had his EVO imported (by Troodos Performance, here in BE) it had to pass the technical control (i.e. MOT, APK, TÜV or whatever it's called in whatever country).

I will contact Troodos to see if there's been an R33 in BE before, or if he can help out...

Thanks

Simon


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Skyline 34's head lights can be adjusted from the back,, enough said so u dont blind upcomming traffic,, if people are still complaining that headlights wont work in LHD they are very mistaken. front Stock GTR34 head lights can be adjusted. ask someone who has one rather than rumors you hear around the net.


----------



## Gabs (Jun 7, 2003)

Perra said:


> *Well, there are a few Skylines in Scandinavia aswell. Probably more of them up here then in the rest of Europe if I'm not mistaken. I Denmark Kim Hansen (on this forum) has got a white R33 GT-R. Just got it in and hopefully it's registered by now(?)
> 
> And in Sweden we've got got Bobban (on this forum); R32 GT-R, iamthomas (on this forum) has got a black R33 on the way from Japan and a few other guys that don't post here: a silver R32 GT-R, a gunmetal grey R32 GTS-T and a black R33 GTS-T Type M. Oh yes, and a black LHD R33 GT-R aswell. There are a few more on the way but I can't tell you who they belong to at the moment, sorry. *


In 2 weeks there is one more  R33 V-spec. Deep marine Blue.
The one keith has advertised.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Gabs said:


> *In 2 weeks there is one more  R33 V-spec. Deep marine Blue.
> The one keith has advertised. *


Congrats dude, that is an awesome car you've bought!!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Contrats indeed 

Please keep us posted as to what modifications / conversions are needed for LHD driving (even with RHD wheel )

Thanks
S


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Gabs said:


> *In 2 weeks there is one more  R33 V-spec. Deep marine Blue.
> The one keith has advertised. *


GRATTIS!! (Congrats in Swedish  ) Funny that 2 of Keith's Skylines have ended up in Sweden... 

And tonight I found out there's ANOTHER black R33 to be shipped to Sweden in the near future. And there are more to come... The Skyline-fever in Sweden is really peaking at the moment. 

/Perra


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

BBD said:


> *Skyline 34's head lights can be adjusted from the back,, enough said so u dont blind upcomming traffic,, if people are still complaining that headlights wont work in LHD they are very mistaken. front Stock GTR34 head lights can be adjusted. ask someone who has one rather than rumors you hear around the net. *


Is there any chance you or some other R34-owner can take some pics of this adjustment?? Would be very interesting to see how it works and what it looks like.

/Perra


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi Perra

How did you fix the lights ? Does the trick also work on the 33 ?


----------



## Gabs (Jun 7, 2003)

I think what he really is talking about is ordinary height adjustment for the lights. Has nothing to do with LHD/RHD asymetrical lights.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Perra will take some photos tomorow and send em to yaa so you can get em on here.

2 ways adjusting the head lights ,, One is from your inboard UP/Down Hight Adjustments and the other one is manuely behind the headlight.

I will also take some night photos and show you how these Headlight Shine on the road.



> Does the trick also work on the 33 ?


Dunno lemme check up one em


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi guys,

Am not in "mainland" Europe, but on the other side instead.. Cyprus.

A question to add to yours Simon... if you buy a car that is already registered in the EU, does that help?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Hello Guy

I'm not sure whether it's so much an issue as to the car being approved in some EU country, rather than then car being compliant with all standards of the country you register it in...

I did pick up an extra bit of information through a friend that builds kitcars. In Belgium kitcars are not allowed. However, by building it, then getting it SVA approved in the UK, and then presenting it for homologation in Belgium with the SVA papers, it is possible to register a kitcar in Belgium... A car such as the Skyline should therefore also be possible... 

Mr. Somberg also told me that Nissan Belgium "has" a GT-R34 (Chassisnr. is BNR34-000001). Whether it's just being kept by Nissan BE, or that it's owned and run by them, i do not know... Will investigate...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

On the lights issue... This is what i mean:










This is a picture showing adjustment of lights on some car, and you can see by the pattern, that it's for LHD (Roadsigns on the RIGHT)

This is why the pattern (so the reflectors) should change to make it point the other way...

This is also why UK cars always get flashed at when driving in mainland europe...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Whoops, more info while searching:

This guy did it on an FTO:

Conversion of UK headlight for use in Europe


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

New thought..

Ask someone with a "US" Motorex spec GTR, or ask Sean Morris (*tyndago* on this board) what they do about RHD headlights in a LHD country.....

Surely the Skyline with Chassis number: BNR34-000001 must be one heck of a collector's item!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

BBD said:


> *Perra will take some photos tomorow and send em to yaa so you can get em on here.
> 
> 2 ways adjusting the head lights ,, One is from your inboard UP/Down Hight Adjustments and the other one is manuely behind the headlight.
> 
> I will also take some night photos and show you how these Headlight Shine on the road.*


If possible, please park the car in front of a wall so we can see the pattern as SimonSays showed in his post. That's what's interesting. If it's not possible to adjust the pattern so it'll look like in SimonSays top right pic where it's higher on the right side then the lights will have to be rebuilt in some way. (Or changed completely) Otherwise there's no way to get it through the Swedish MOT.  My guess is that the reflectors are what gives the lightpattern and then it's not possible to adjust. Hopefully I'm wrong though.

Anyway, thanks for your effort, BBD!


SimonSays: I don't own a Skyline yet so I haven't solved the problem, that's why I'm bugging everybody to help me with some info on this matter.  

BTW, there's a guy in Sweden that owned a R33 before that solved the problem with the headlights so he's the guy to talk to about the R33. Can get his e-mail if somebody's interested. And Bobban on this forum knows how to fix the lights for the R32.

Regards
Perra


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

> SimonSays: I don't own a Skyline yet so I haven't solved the problem, that's why I'm bugging everybody to help me with some info on this matter.


LOL, we're in the same position then  Getting all the info before taking the plunge :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just for the record redback911, the guy that registered the R34 in Belgium, had to fit Mitsubishi Galant xenon bulbs to solve the problem with the lights. That is all I remember about this....it was 2 years ago afterall.

Just look for european spec H1(12V55W) high & low beam bulbs and you should be sorted


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*Skylining in Europe*

SimonSays,

The first person to talk to about registering and servicing a Skyline GT-R in mainland Europe should be Robert Brungs at +49-2191-790-555 he takes care of my car the Falken racecars while they are in Europe he doesn’t do the high power tuning that most the UK Skyline specialists do, he has himself a German registered R32 GT-R. For some reason the test mules always have Belgium plates. It’s real easy to adjust the R33 headlamp beam manually however for a TUV you’ll needed to change the headlamp units to ones with E4 (EEC) approved number etched on, the ones Dan King (redback911) had installed in his R34 where from a Mitsubishi Glant . Hope this helps a bit.

Paul.


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

I just seen Dino’s post the reason for the Galant lights is the front lens E4 pattern is EEC approved.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Was just watching some videos i downloaded from GTRCentral... And in one of the (most likely Best Motoring) videos, there's a silver R33 with Belgian Licence plate: NSF-507

Now all i gotta do is find out to whom it's registered... Most likely Nissan European Test Centre, or Nissan BE


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Simon, there is a LHD R33 for sale at the moment on the Mobile.de site.
Maybe something for you?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

2 of them even, one in Dubai, and one in Helsinki...

Wish i had the $$$ ready for the Helsinki one


----------



## Ztone (Feb 27, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> *2 of them even, one in Dubai, and one in Helsinki...
> 
> Wish i had the $$$ ready for the Helsinki one  *


A friend checked that car recently and it was in a really bad shape. It had been repainted from white to red and the paintjob gave him a headache. Besides that, the rest of the car looked really shaggy.


----------



## Ztone (Feb 27, 2003)

BBD said:


> *Skyline 34's head lights can be adjusted from the back,, enough said so u dont blind upcomming traffic,, if people are still complaining that headlights wont work in LHD they are very mistaken. front Stock GTR34 head lights can be adjusted. ask someone who has one rather than rumors you hear around the net. *


In Sweden itäs not enough to lower the lights so that they don't blind upcoming traffic. Here you also have to mirror the whole light-map so that the v-shape is mirrored to the opposite direction.

That's the hard part about this. I know that in the USA it's enough to just lower the lights as you describe.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

*LHD headlamps*

BBD,

Have you taken pictures of your headlamp pattern yet? Kind of curious on how it looks after adjustments.  

Best regards,
Manuel


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

BBD,

So, no picture?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

guys sorry for this delay I have been out of town summer vacation will get right to getting them pictures sorted out for you,, 

sorry for the delay


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

Ztone said:


> *A friend checked that car recently and it was in a really bad shape. It had been repainted from white to red and the paintjob gave him a headache. Besides that, the rest of the car looked really shaggy. *


I've seen the car in person and yes, it's resprayed. Aside from paint, there is only one thing about it that buggers the h*ll out of me - Maxima dashboard. LHD conversion is done properly and feels good, everything works, no signs of accident damage or excessive wear and tear and generally speaking everything seems to be OK.

Not exactly pristine and definitely not "stock", but built with quality parts (hmm, someone has thrown basically the whole HKS and NISMO catalogs in it), it's mechanically sound and all it need is some TLC.

Damn... if I wasn't looking for a Stagea Autech I'd probably buy it myself.

As far as getting GT-R:s registered in mainland Europe, I can't help unless we're talking about Finland.


----------



## White (Jun 28, 2003)

Heku said:


> *I've seen the car in person and yes, it's resprayed. Aside from paint, there is only one thing about it that buggers the h*ll out of me - Maxima dashboard. LHD conversion is done properly and feels good, everything works, no signs of accident damage or excessive wear and tear and generally speaking everything seems to be OK.
> 
> ...
> 
> As far as getting GT-R:s registered in mainland Europe, I can't help unless we're talking about Finland. *


You mean its actually possible to convert a skyline to Left hand drive? this is new to me, got a link to a place that does it or anything?


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

White,

Yes, it's possible. If you want a conversion made and not so particular about the look of the dashboard, then BBD can help with conversion done in UAE.

If you would like a dash that looks like the mirror image of the R34 dash, then Skyline Motors, a company in the US can help you with that. Kinda expensive though. My R34 is still there. Almost finished though. Posting pictures at my website when it goes up in a few weeks.

~Manuel~


----------



## White (Jun 28, 2003)

TurboAWD said:


> *White,
> 
> Yes, it's possible. If you want a conversion made and not so particular about the look of the dashboard, then BBD can help with conversion done in UAE.
> 
> ...


Well I wouldnt mind if the dash looked like a tubeframe and a rollcage, its all about the weight  

What kind of prices are we talking here? Got a site for BBD or Skyline Motors? and where is this BBD place located? (UAE? aagh, too many acronyms  )


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

White,

In that case, the SKyline Motors dash would be lighter. It's made of fiberglass. Mine is covered in leather so it'll be heavier than the fiberglass only version.

Skyline Motors has no site, but I do have pictures on my website that will be up maybe next week

~Manuel~


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

UAE: United Arab Emirates


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

White said:


> *and where is this BBD place located?*


BBD is person  Look back on the previous page for his posts... He has seen lots of LHD Skylines..


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> If you want a conversion made and not so particular about the look of the dashboard, then BBD can help with conversion done in UAE.


not so Particular about Looks ??
When I made my car the 1st thing I made sure of was the dash board to look and performed GOOD... 

I highley doubt that this SKyline Motors dash would make a better Job than other people in UAE.

Fiberglass is a heavy composite material.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

BBD,

Sorry if I have offended you. Don't get me wrong. I have seen pictures of UAE conversions and the dashboard looks good. But I want to go the extra mile and have a dashboard that looks almost if not exactly like the GTR. I'd rather have a custom made dash than the dash from another Nissan vehicle staring at my face.  

Plus I can never get use to operating the wiper with my left hand and using the turn signal with my right.  

Nothing personal with my posts, BBD, just my humble opinion and personal decisions.  

~Manuel~


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I did write up a little thingy on LHD Skylines for Mr John Fuggels about how we do convertions here and what makes a good one from a bad one ,, I hope they will have the time to post it up in PDF Format somewhere on the site soon, as I have also included a lot of pictures to go along with it to assist most people in understanding what is required..

Actualy the Dashboard is only a minor part in the whole convertion process most people always ask the first question of which Dash board to use or how to fabricate one .. or even make a negative mold from the original dash ,, it all can be done but then again its one of the easier parts in the whole process.

the most important parts that I have faced and took a long time to sort out was the Steering Shaft, engine fire wall, brake booster, and electircs.


----------



## TurboAWD (May 6, 2002)

BBD,

Can't say I blame people from asking about the dashboard first when LHD conversions come to mind.  Especially for people who are not into the technical side on the conversion, because in the end that is what they see everytime they drive their car.

I agree that the most important part of the conversion is not the dashboard itself but the mechanicals and especially the electronics. Don't want airbags and ABS failing on us when we need them the most. I have seen shady conversions done in my country where the driver tried to turn left but the car just kept going straight  Fortunately, traffic was slow and it only resulted in a minor bump. But imagine that happening in a Skyline doing a high speed run.   

~Manuel~


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

BBD said:


> *I did write up a little thingy on LHD Skylines for Mr John Fuggels about how we do convertions here and what makes a good one from a bad one ,, I hope they will have the time to post it up in PDF Format somewhere on the site soon, as I have also included a lot of pictures to go along with it to assist most people in understanding what is required..*


BBD, I know that John is gathering even more info and as soon as he feels he's got enough info he's going to put it all together and put it in the FAQ-section (I think it was).

BTW, if you have a chance please take some close-up pics of your headlights, especially the adjustment, and also of the pattern when the car is in front of a wall.

Thanks in advance.

/Perra


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

White said:


> *You mean its actually possible to convert a skyline to Left hand drive? this is new to me, got a link to a place that does it or anything? *


My own conversion was started in December 1994 and finished about 18 months later - the first LHD GT-R that I know of - and back in July 2000 I spent a while in California helping Alex (of Skyline Motors) to start the conversion on his R33.

A few entrepreneurs have entered the business since and the quality of conversions seems to vary enormously. I've seen a few very pathetic chain-and-wire-link conversions as well as ones that look very much like mine - which I still regard as the best LHD conversion available. (It's soooo hard to be humble, having had a highly skilled Formula 1 chief mechanic to help with the design and his trusted crew to carry out most of the modifications  :smokin:  ...in addition to spending a good part of my free time working on it.)

In any case, commercial conversions ARE available, my recommendation goes to Skyline Motors, or if the car is located in Europe, I can arrange a "perfect mirror image" conversion as well.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Heku said:


> *In any case, commercial conversions ARE available.... or if the car is located in Europe, I can arrange a "perfect mirror image" conversion as well. *


At what cost? And for how long do you need the car?

Do you make conversions for R32, R33 and R34? Have you done any conversions other than your own?

Cheers!
/Perra


----------



## Marius (Sep 16, 2003)

We got 3 Skylines at the moment in Norway, it is1 purlpe R33 GTR, one silver R33 GTR(the only one that is registred) and one red R33 GTR.




























My company has bought a R32 GTR that is arriving at 15th of december here in Norway.


The problem is that the cars are no ECE Bestätigung(papers that says the car fufill pollution, technical tests etc that the Norwegian goverment requires.) for Skylines. That is the only problem for registrering Skylines in Norway.

The silver R33 are registrated on something called, Motorhistorical registering. But you will only get 1-2 car registrated this way.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*simon*

hi filip from rotterdam i just waiting for my r34 vspec to arrive in holland you can call me for info i have got it figurted out over here ask somberg for my nummber


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

@ Filip

E-mail me: [email protected]

That's quickest


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I just spoke to a friend who knows the belgian regulations quite well, and managed to get a kit-car registered in BE...

I NOW KNOW HOW TO REGISTER A SKYLINE IN BELGIUM.... !!!!!!!!


YIPPEEE-KA-YAY MOT****KER 

Still very tricky though, as it requires using a loophole in the law

Still working out the final details, it'll take 6 months or more (red tape, 90 day rules twice)...

Now i hope the license plate GTR-033 is still available 

Scooby is as good as sold, so watch out UK, here i come 

Simon
(can you tell i'm happy?)


----------



## ExplDeleted (Oct 8, 2003)

> Still working out the final details, it'll take 6 months or more (red tape, 90 day rules twice)...


Well, after you're done with all that, I'll generously let you register mine as well.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

As the whole deal is so darn complicated to do, i'll be setting up an import business to do just that kinda thing... :smokin: 

Gonna cost quite a bit too 

PS: Where are you located?


----------



## ExplDeleted (Oct 8, 2003)

Er... despite the dodgy weather, most of the time in BE.
I'd love to get a R33 or R34 GTR (cheap as chips now), but don't have the time (nor the inclination) to spend months chasing bits of paper.

Btw - do you know if a German-registered GTRs would also be accepted by the Belgians?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

;-)

Theoretically, yes.

Everything is theory actually, as there is no Skyline in BE... YET  

E-mail me as above. If you want to wait untill i get mine registered, be patient  Otherwise, i can do 2 at the same time...

It takes a minimum of 2x 90 days, if something is wrong, it's another 90 days, and so on...

Cheers

Simon
(PS: Flemish  )


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Do you guys remember Dan aka redback911? He had a BNR34 registered in Beligium with Belgium plates and everything. So obvioulsy it can be done and to tell you the truth, if I recall correctly, it didn't sound all that hard to do. All I remember was that he used Galant xenon bulbs to pass the omologation...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I haven't taken into consideration the technical aspects yet, just the legal red tape, which is hardest  

I'm sure it can be done, it just takes bloody forever


----------



## redback911 (Jul 2, 2001)

*Belgium Bureaucracy*

Good Luck, 

The number one thing about registering a Skyline in Belgium was making sure that car will pass EU emissions, so no naughty enginee mods until you get pass the engine/exhaust inspections.

Hiya Dino,

Hisashi-buri desu. Doushite masuka ? Watashi no houwa tokuni 
koreto-iu koto mo naidesuga, shibaraku Nihon de sugoshite ite, Nihon-jin no girlfriend to kekkonshite hutaritomo UK ni modotte kita tokoro desu. 

Tokorode, ima Nihon-go mo naratte-iru tokoro desu.
Dan


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Another R33 GTS-25T will be arriving in Sweden in a week or so..

Click me


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Belgium Bureaucracy*



redback911 said:


> *Good Luck,
> 
> The number one thing about registering a Skyline in Belgium was making sure that car will pass EU emissions, so no naughty enginee mods until you get pass the engine/exhaust inspections.
> 
> *


Was it you who registered the R34 a few years ago?
I'll be getting a new ECU (PowerFC) soon, and will get a special "MOT-Map" programmed so it puts out less gas than an eco-vehicle  Probably will leave me with 150 horsies instead of 450, but a few touches on the PowerFC switches the map back to fun-mode...

Can you give me a few tips, and if you have them, some contacts for registration in BE?

You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Cheers
Simon


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*emissions*

what are the emission norms in belgieum ???


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I should check the exact norms here, but as far as I know, they measure this by means of a probe in the exhaust (just as they do with the regular annual MOT. 

My Scooby passed without cats, so the norms are not that tough... I just hope that for the homologation they don't require to rev the engine too much...

Simon


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

sorry to drag an old thread up chaps but i have a friend who is in the US Forces. He is being posted in Germany for the forseeable future and is looking to buy a Skyline. If he were to buy one that had already been registered in the UK and drive it over there himself would this cause any problems ?? ... (other than adjusting the headlights etc)

thanks guys


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*skyline*

what kind of skyline is your frind planing to buy?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

brooksie said:


> *sorry to drag an old thread up chaps but i have a friend who is in the US Forces. He is being posted in Germany for the forseeable future and is looking to buy a Skyline. If he were to buy one that had already been registered in the UK and drive it over there himself would this cause any problems ?? ... (other than adjusting the headlights etc)
> 
> thanks guys  *


I haven't seen him here in a while, but a member "skylining" was in the exact same situation as your friend is in.
Maybe he can tell you what you need to do.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Skylining had a US Skyline from Motorex AFAIK. Expensive option...

He needs to get a Skyline through TÜV in Germany and register it there...

He can't drive it on UK plates, only US military plates or German plates


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

thanks guys .. 

sorry dumb question .. if he's driving it on US military plates does it still need to get through the TUV ?? 

any idea how strict the TUV is ?? .. emissions wise is it similar to the UK SVA ?? ..


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

No, US Military Personel is allowed to drive in Germany on US military plates

TÜV is pretty tough, but it can be done


----------



## manuelus (Sep 6, 2004)

*help me*

Hello

We have a question.
We search headlight for the front, Halogen or xenon for the left and the right site. the modell is: Nissan sky.line GT/R, year: 1995, Groupe R33. where could I find that?? an how much does it cost? can you help us?? thanks a lot. the headlights must be proved sign E
sky-tuning
[email protected]
Switzerland


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

manuelus said:


> Hello
> 
> We have a question.
> We search headlight for the front, Halogen or xenon for the left and the right site. the modell is: Nissan sky.line GT/R, year: 1995, Groupe R33. where could I find that?? an how much does it cost? can you help us?? thanks a lot. the headlights must be proved sign E
> ...


Hello Switzerland.

Please take a look at this advertisment from Mobile.de :

http://mobile.de/SIDi5-PA1-LlSUvZrh...da.pl?bereich=pkw&id=11111111139815618&top=3&

If You read the specs, You will see this car has "E1" marked headlights, perhaps You could contact the owner, and ask him, where he found those lights.

My guess is, that he simply took the original headlights, wich sometimes are "E" marked, dismantled them and changed the lightbeam to suit the conditions in a "right hand drive country" That's what I did with mine....

You can do this in a way, so the TÜV won't notice it.... That's how I did it, but don't tell anyone...


----------

